# Skyfire pour iPad : que doit-on en penser ?



## Keikoku (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un site qui parlait de l'application Skyfire, qui serait un navigateur capable de supporter le flash. 

Maintenant je voulais savoir s'il en était vraiment capable ou si ce n'était rien d'autre qu'un vieux fake conçu pour voler notre argent en revendant de la merde non fonctionnelle.

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner des précisions clairs sur cette application?

Merci!


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Octobre 2011)

Ça fonctionne


----------



## Keikoku (20 Octobre 2011)

tous les éléments en flash fonctionnent ? Les jeux ? Tout ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Puisqu'il est question d&#8217;iPad et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "App Store", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour discuter des applications pour iPad, iPhone, etc. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Octobre 2011)

Pour les jeux je ne sais pas je vais voir et je te tiens informé


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Octobre 2011)

Ben, pour les jeux il semble que cela ne soit pas possible...
Sur iPad le flash utilise trop de ressources : voila le pourquoi du comment!


----------



## Keikoku (21 Octobre 2011)

Donc au final quels sont les avantages? Le navigateur permet juste d'afficher les pubs?


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Donc au final quels sont les avantages? Le navigateur permet juste d'afficher les pubs?



Les vidéos flash.


----------



## Keikoku (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci stéphane


----------

